# So i've been trying to order TYC lights...



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

01/28/18 Sent an email over their website to their HQ in Taiwan asking for an distributor in China

no correspondence in between

02/??/18 Called the China sales office with the information i need to contact HQ in Taiwan (really?!)

no correspondence in between

02/??/18 Sent another email over their webiste to HQ Taiwan asking politely to reply

03/05/18 Received an email asking "where do i want to export?"

03/05/18 Explained again that i want to order in China for personal use

03/13/18 Received an email saying they are passing to the sales team

03/13/18 Received an email from the sales team asking again where i want to buy. Asking additionally what i want to buy. They will forward to China sales office (come on!)

03/13/18 Explained them that i already contacted China sales office with the information of the products what i want to buy and where i live - without any luck

03/31/18 Reminded them that over two months have passed without any help at all

04/02/18 They explained me they did not receive my email and gave me an alternative one. The alternative gmail address does not exist (seriously?!). Forwarded everything to multiple email addresses.

04/02/18 Received the information that the Cruze Gen 2 replacement head lights (taken into catalog in Oct. 2017) are in fact not ready. But they give me two distributors in Shanghai

04/03/18 Tried to call and QQ-message both distributors without luck. Seem to be out of business

04/04/18 Explained them the distributors they give me are de-facto non-existent. Asked them to just ship me the parts from factory

04/06/18 Received an email saying there is a minimum order quantity for direct orders. Asked me for a phone number so the China sales office (not again!!!) can call me

04/08/18 Gave them my number

no correspondence in between

04/25/18 Sent them an email saying that nobody called, it's dragging 3 months already and they can go f themselves

...and nothing was heard anymore


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

One can only hope they took your advice to heart and are far too busy f’ing themselves to reply............


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Is the factory in Ghanzu or however you spell the Auto parts mecca in China. Is it close enough to drive to? There are a ton of things I was interested in but very difficult to find someone to answer questions.

https://www.slideshare.net/linda839mcguire/china-auto-parts-city-danyang-jiangsu


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Is the factory in Ghanzu or however you spell the Auto parts mecca in China. Is it close enough to drive to? There are a ton of things I was interested in but very difficult to find someone to answer questions.
> 
> https://www.slideshare.net/linda839mcguire/china-auto-parts-city-danyang-jiangsu


The factory is in Taiwan, which is arguably either a part of China or not. Generally speaking parts from there have a higher quality standards and are a little more expensive than Chinese products. Chinese people most likely wouldn't pay that premium and won't recognize quality if it smacks them in the face. Hence the apparent lack of distribution in China.

Be that as it may, 3 months time with no solution is just poor customer service and unprofessional.


----------

